# Τι γίνεται με τον παρατατικό μίλαγα αντί για μιλούσα κτλ;



## argyro (Sep 22, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε αναφέρει πάλι. 

Αλλά εδώ και κάποια χρόνια έχει περάσει και στο γραπτό λόγο: αντί για μιλούσα ή γελούσα, για παράδειγμα, γράφουν μίλαγα ή γέλαγα (ειδικά στις εφημερίδες γίνεται χαμός με αυτό). 

Εντάξει, στον προφορικό λόγο το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά στο γραπτό γιατί; Κάνω λάθος, έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι;


----------



## curry (Sep 22, 2008)

Αγνοώ αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά προσωπικά (επειδή γράφω σε περιοδικό) προτιμώ το "μιλούσα" από το "μίλαγα". Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν κάνω μεταφράσεις ή υποτιτλισμό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

argyro said:


> Εντάξει, στον προφορικό λόγο το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά στο γραπτό γιατί; Κάνω λάθος, έχει αλλάξει κάτι και δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι;


Αυτό που έχει αλλάξει είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ περισσότερη καταγραφή του προφορικού λόγου. Εκτός δηλαδή από την αποενοχοποίηση της δημοτικής, στο διαδίκτυο, κυρίως στα φόρουμ και τα ιστολόγια, καταγράφονται πολύ περισσότεροι τύποι και διατυπώσεις της προφορικής γλώσσας, οπότε αυτό επηρεάζει. Οι τύποι _μίλαγα_ κ.λπ. μπορεί να θεωρούνται ακόμα «προφορικοί» στις γραμματικές, αλλά σε πολλά γραφτά θα ταίριαζαν μια χαρά.


----------

